# Which PSU?



## hawx (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi All,

My config is as below,

Processor-Core i5-4570
Mobo-Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H
RAM-Kingston Fury HyperX 4GB x 2
HDD-Seagate 80GB(7200 rpm)+WD Blue 1TB(7200)+1TB Seagate external portable drive powered from Mobo
Graphics Card- either GTX 960 or GTX 760 based on feedback from digit forum

No DVD ROM or FDD attached. Though might add a BR Drive in future.
The system would be mostly used for Development, Gaming and Yes overclocking graphics card and processor if I buy a K series in future and at any given point of time the system wont be having more than one graphics card on it.
I have shortlisted Antec VP550 but will it be enough to power up the rig. ANy options that are better VFM than Antec.

Regards,
hawx


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2015)

Antec VP650PM (Semi-Modular)-4,999.

Link:Antec VP-650 PM Power Supplies - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 31, 2015)

hawx said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My config is as below,
> 
> ...



A good 500W PSU is more than enough.I prefer Seasonic 520W either S series or M series(modular).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> A good 500W PSU is more than enough.I prefer Seasonic 520W either S series or M series(modular).



Seasonic S12II 520w -5150.

Link:Amazon.in: Buy Seasonic S12II Series 520-Watt Power Supply Online at Low Prices in India | Sea Sonic Reviews & Ratings

Seasonic M12II 520w (Fully Modular) -5899.

Link:Amazon.in: Buy SEASONIC 520W MODULAR POWER SUPPLY 80+ BRONZE (SS-520GM) Online at Low Prices in India | Sea Sonic Reviews & Ratings


----------



## hawx (Jul 31, 2015)

Bought the Antec VP-650P.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2015)

hawx said:


> Bought the Antec VP-650P.



Congrats.


----------



## hawx (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion bro. And yes please buy the SMPS that are modular or semi modular, reason I am spending a hell lot of time in managing those anacondas of cables. To think i should have bought the modular one by spending 500 bucks extra  Apart from that no issue with Antec so far.


----------

